# Adhesive for convertible armrest covers



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Just bought legendary covers for my rear armrests on my 65 convertible. I was planning on using 3 m rubber and vinyl 80 spray adhesive . can anyone confirm this will work? Thanks


----------

